# kara bohigian appreciation thread!!



## PWGriffin (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm in Love...seriously....does anyone know if she's single?  Her zodiac sign?  Favorite color?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tH7-JeDEdLU

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Wpw-NcYXDIQ

http://youtube.com/watch?v=qmFzUZvORi8

http://youtube.com/watch?v=tt2Y0xOhTfw

http://youtube.com/watch?v=EeXww0PMMA8


Any information that would help in the stalking of this female would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 29, 2006)

Yep, she's amazing... Did you see the military press video? Are those rubber weights I'm guessing?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=xDulY9AJc_c&mode=related&search=


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 29, 2006)

They don't look like rubber plates....

ah, so she has a youtube account??  She's also 30?  Well I usually don't go for older women, but what the hell...it's for our children!!!


----------



## P-funk (Oct 30, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Yep, she's amazing... Did you see the military press video? Are those rubber weights I'm guessing?
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=xDulY9AJc_c&mode=related&search=



yea, they are rubber plates.  I believe she said it was something like 155lbs.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 30, 2006)

In the olympic lifts she is using bumper plates which are hard rubber.

Mudge used to have her in his avatar, she is actually pretty hot in some pics.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 30, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> *In the olympic lifts she is using bumper plates which are hard rubber.*
> 
> Mudge used to have her in his avatar, she is actually pretty hot in some pics.



I knew that  I was talking about the military press video.


----------



## hardknock (Oct 30, 2006)

I believe she is engaged to Ryan Kennally.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes she is hot, no she is not single and hasn't been for some time. She was engaged previously, that didn't work, now she is with Ryan as noted above.

She started out in doing Olympic lifting (she had a coach) until her ex got her into PL as well.


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 30, 2006)

sigh.


----------



## Spud (Oct 30, 2006)

Does this not scare you:
http://www.adfpa.com/world_teams/People/bohigan/index.shtml

But yeah, she is AMAZINGLY strong.


----------



## PWGriffin (Oct 30, 2006)

Spud said:


> Does this not scare you:
> http://www.adfpa.com/world_teams/People/bohigan/index.shtml
> 
> But yeah, she is AMAZINGLY strong.



I've never been so turned on...

Honestly that's a terrible picture of her....from more recent videos she looks VERY attractive...especially for a top level female weightlifter.  I mean they typicall weren't the prom queens and pageant winners.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 31, 2006)

I'd do her.


----------



## L Armstrong (Oct 31, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I'd do her.



You rude boy!!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 31, 2006)

ahh, mi amor que sus armamentos son hermosa


----------



## P-funk (Oct 31, 2006)

lol, she has Mudge speaking in tounges.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 31, 2006)

L Armstrong said:


> You rude boy!!



Was that comment not appreciative?  Heh.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Oct 31, 2006)

Mudge said:


> ahh, mi amor que sus armamentos son hermosa








Stop talking like that I can't understand what you are saying...


----------



## Mudge (Oct 31, 2006)

"You  know I dont speak spanish!"


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 31, 2006)

Mudge said:


> ahh, mi amor que sus armamentos son hermosa



Rough translation, "my love that its 'armaments' are beautiful."

 , I love that.... "armaments."


----------



## Valias (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't typically like to be intimidated. But i can definitely appreciate this fine woman .


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 31, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> I'd do her.





In the but' hey who wouldn't


----------



## heeholler (Oct 31, 2006)

She's certainly a homely looking thing.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 1, 2006)

heeholler said:


> She's certainly a homely looking thing.





that is a phrase my dad would use.


----------



## FortifiedIron (Nov 3, 2006)

be more than happy to ask her to come say hi to all you guys 

She is a really cool girl, I've spoke to her several times and she is active on my site.

Kc


----------



## Valias (Nov 3, 2006)

I think you can pinpoint the exact time PWGriffs heart stopped.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 3, 2006)

heeholler said:


> She's certainly a homely looking thing.


 


P-funk said:


> that is a phrase my dad would use.


 
My grandmother actually said that about my cousin's first born.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 3, 2006)

Good lookin' or not, a 402 bench @ 148 lbs is awesome.


----------



## Double D (Nov 3, 2006)

JD you arent kidding!!!! Shes a stud, woman or not.


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 4, 2006)

FortifiedIron said:


> be more than happy to ask her to come say hi to all you guys
> 
> She is a really cool girl, I've spoke to her several times and she is active on my site.
> 
> Kc



Can you arrange a date or something?  

<----willing to travel.


----------



## FortifiedIron (Nov 4, 2006)

PWGriffin said:


> Can you arrange a date or something?
> 
> <----willing to travel.




I dont think you could handle her, from my understanding Ryan can barely 

Kc


----------



## PWGriffin (Nov 4, 2006)

FortifiedIron said:


> I dont think you could handle her, from my understanding Ryan can barely
> 
> Kc



<---willing to try

Whether I get handled or she does, as long as there is some handling goin on!


----------



## Mudge (Nov 16, 2006)

Kara doing some Oly
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tt2Y0xOhTfw&mode=related&search=


----------

